# My first picture of  a rainbow...



## Handgunner (Apr 8, 2005)

During the rain just a few minutes ago, the sun peeked out and I caught this off the back porch...


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 8, 2005)

A closer view...


----------



## Augie (Apr 8, 2005)

There ya go! Nice one.
Looks like your pines are starting to spire, we planted 30 acres in'99, last summers hurricanes sure flattened a few of them.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice pic  Delton...


Did you find the pot of gold???


----------



## pendy (Apr 8, 2005)

Beautiful rainbow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 9, 2005)

I was gonna look for the pot of gold, but after chasing a deer into 2 seasons ago, I knew it was too thick for much of anything!


----------



## fasn8nmom (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice pic


----------



## HT2 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Delton.......*

Really cool picture brother!!!!!!!!!!!

I saw a few the other day myself...........

That bad weather had 'em poppin' up all over the place........


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 10, 2005)

Augie, 

The pines have really taken off this year.  My cousin has mowed the rows between them and I bet they've grown 4-6 inches since then.  Going by that, and the current new growth on the top, they should be some fine bedding area for this deer season. 

Earlier this year, they put out about 18K more pines that's about 1/2 a calf high right now.  Maybe all this rain will sprout them on up...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 11, 2005)

A sweet back porch view!

Jim


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 11, 2005)

So, the gold really is in pine trees in south Georgia huh?   -- Nice picture Delton, and great view off the porch!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 11, 2005)

Great picture


----------



## leo (Apr 11, 2005)

*Very nice pic's Delton*

great view  

leo


----------



## Augie (Apr 11, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Augie,
> 
> The pines have really taken off this year.  My cousin has mowed the rows between them and I bet they've grown 4-6 inches since then.  Going by that, and the current new growth on the top, they should be some fine bedding area for this deer season.
> 
> Earlier this year, they put out about 18K more pines that's about 1/2 a calf high right now.  Maybe all this rain will sprout them on up...



You bet that rain will really help them, just hate the bad storms and the flooding we've been getting with it.
Sure wish we could afford more land, I'd have it chopped, burnt and planted asap.
Looking Good!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 12, 2005)

Augie, in about two years when I'm better able to afford it, I'm looking for my own land to plant. 

As Tom said, "It's the pot of gold" for down here.  Very little upkeep, not expensive to do, and even if I don't reap the rewards of them, someone in my family will.

Glad y'all enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 12, 2005)

Delton, is there golden nuggets under that rainbow?


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 12, 2005)

Mike, nope... But right in front of it, they just finished planting about 35-40 acres or so of them.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 17, 2005)

*A little more zoom....*

... and you could see the pot of gold.  Good looking rainbow.

Hoss


----------

